# The AMP Round Will Let U.S. M1 Abrams Tanks Kill Anything



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://nationalinterest.org/blog/b...ll-let-us-m1-abrams-tanks-kill-anything-53147

Should only be used in self defense.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Sorry, Rickcin, not available in .22 cal.


----------



## TheLefty (May 13, 2019)

This is what I chamber in my Beretta PX-4 Storm whenever I conceal carry -- how did you know?


----------

